# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Huawei стала главным спонсором и телекоммуникационным партнером футбольного клуба «Милан»

## Labs

Отличные технологии компании Huawei для игроков и руководителей ФК «Милан». Партнерство гарантирует популярность футбольного клуба на китайском рынке 

Компания Huawei, ведущий мировой поставщик в сфере телекоммуникационных (ИКТ) решений, и футбольный клуб «Милан» объявили во время пресс-конференции в “Sala dei Trofei” (зал в штаб-квартире ФК «Милан») о начале сотрудничества. Во время подписания соглашения о сотрудничестве присутствовали Джордж Чжао, генеральный директор Huawei Италия, Даниэле Де Грандис, исполнительный директор Huawei Device Италия, Адриано Галлиани, вице-председатель и управляющий директор ФК «Милан», а также Франко Барези и Даниэле Массаро, бывшие игроки и официальные послы ФК «Милан».

Спонсорство, появившееся благодаря мировому лидерству компании Huawei в области телекоммуникаций и ведущему положению ФК «Милан» в мире футбола, направлено на создание синергии между соответствующими брендами и включает в себя использование бренда ФК «Милан» и имиджа игроков для коммуникации и продвижения деятельности компании Huawei в Италии и за рубежом. С момента подписания соглашения компания Huawei становится телекоммуникационным партнером ФК «Милан» и поставщиком коммуникационных решений для клуба. 

"Это большая честь для ФК «Милан» быть партнёром телекоммуникационного гиганта Huawei в реализации рыночных стратегий" – сказад Адриано Галлиани, вице-председатель и управляющий директор ФК «Милан». "Мы подписали трехлетнее соглашение, которое позволит нам совместно планировать и разрабатывать ряд бизнес и потребительских решений.  Соглашение с Huawei дает большие возможности для развития, и я уверен, что это партнерство будет плодотворным для обеих сторон".

«После удачного опыта спонсорства Super Cup в Пекине в 2011 году, сегодня мы рады продолжить наше сотрудничество с ФК «Милан», признанным лидером в своей области, который идеально соответствует нашей цели достижения ведущих позиций на потребительском рынке", - сказал Джордж Чжао, генеральный директор Huawei Италия. " Популярность ФК «Милан» в Китае открывает нам фантастические возможности для сотрудничества в ближайшем будущем".

Начав с разработки телекоммуникационных технологий и оборудования, компания Huawei постепенно приняла решение развиваться и на потребительском рынке в сфере мобильных устройств и коммуникационных продуктов.  

"Данное спонсорство является отличной возможностью, чтобы познакомить с брендом и продуктами более широкую целевую аудиторию, не только на рынках Италии и Европы, но также на мировом уровне" – заявляет Даниэль де Грандис, исполнительный директор Huawei Device в Италии. "Мы также рады связи нашего бренда с ФК «Милан», который славится выдающимися достижениями, что олицетворяет наши высокотехнологичные и высокопроизводительные продукты, такие как новейший смартфон Ascend P6, самый тонкий в мире".

----------

